# Whats the Cheapest, Legit Product Key I Can Get?



## xlook (Jul 1, 2016)

I plan to install either win 7, or 8 or 10 on a new PC I built. I was told I can download either of these o/s's from a digital river mirror (link below) and then buy a product key. Then I plan to upgrade to 10. What's the cheapest but legitamite key that I can buy for retail home edition?

http://mirror.corenoc.de/digitalrivercontent.net


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Afaik digital River isn't in business anymore?? Have you made sure the link is functional?


----------



## xlook (Jul 1, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Afaik digital River isn't in business anymore?? Have you made sure the link is functional?


Hey Metallica. Good seeing again man! I visited the link but I didn't try to download any ISOs. They're not in biz anymore? I didn't I know this.

I really dont know what to do. I want to buy a cheap win product key so I can upgrade to win 10. I want retail, home edition. But I can't find the cheapest product keys out there. And I don't want to go buy from eBay considering the warnings about possible scams from it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Like I said, AFAIK. If you have windows 7/8/8.1 u can download win 10 for free until Saturday.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry wasn't finished didn't mean to yet.

If you want you can buy a copy from Newegg of Windows 10 home for 99$ I think it is.


----------



## xlook (Jul 1, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Like I said, AFAIK. If you have windows 7/8/8.1 u can download win 10 for free until Saturday.


But that's the thing.. I don't have 7, 8 or 8.1. I really want to buy a product key from an older o/s, the cheapest I can find, then upgrade to 10.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want to conform to Microsoft's license agreements you need a Retail copy. Since new sales of these were stopped some time ago except for Windows 10 it will be considerably cheaper to buy Windows 10 (if you can even find an older Retail Windows), and forego the pleasure of "upgrading" from an older OS.

*EDIT*: I think I spoke to quickly. Check out OEM System Builder's Windows 8.1. I think the restriction that they are only for new systems built to be sold was lifted for Windows 8.1 and 8.

*EDIT 2*: I'm wrong again. The clause to use OEM System Builder's license for "personal use" only applies to Windows 8. See this article.


----------



## xlook (Jul 1, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> *EDIT*: I think I spoke to quickly. Check out OEM System Builder's Windows 8.1. I think the restriction that they are only for new systems built to be sold was lifted for Windows 8.1 and 8.
> 
> *EDIT 2*: I'm wrong again. The clause to use OEM System Builder's license for "personal use" only applies to Windows 8. See this article.


I dont want an OEM. I want a retail version. There are a few win 7 and 8 product keys selling on ebay with money back guarentees. What do you think of that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not the person to ask about eBay; I have a general distrust even though I know that not all eBay sellers are frauds.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Why do you not want an OEM copy?


----------



## xlook (Jul 1, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Why do you not want an OEM copy?


Because if I buy a new mobo in the future I wont be able to transfer the product key from the old mobo to the new mobo.

Unless I'm wrong, I dont think I can transfer an OEM key to another motherboard.Thats why I'd need a retail product key... Am I right about all this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

metallica5456 said:


> Why do you not want an OEM copy?


Have you been paying attention to Microsoft licenses over the years? Or even my post # 7? Only OEM that would be legit for the desired use is Windows 8 System Builder's.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

xlook said:


> I dont think I can transfer an OEM key to another motherboard.Thats why I'd need a retail product key... Am I right about all this?


Yes; although I've heard that sometimes Microsoft will OK transfer to a motherboard replacement, but probably not to an upgrade.


----------



## xlook (Jul 1, 2016)

Do you know if its still pissible to download win 7 from microsoft with a product key?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can download a Windows 7 ISO file from Microsoft so you can create a bootable Windows 7 disc, but you first need to enter a legitimate "Retail" product key.
Without that "Retail" key, Microsoft won't allow you to download the file.

This is what happens if you enter a legitimate "OEM" key.







(click image to enlarge and view it)

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You cannot use a System Builder's license for your own custom build. It would have to be retail.


----------

